# Fenwick Salt Stick



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Looking for dual action rod--boat bottom fishing and pier/inlet fishing. 7' 20-40# casting/conventional.

Has anyone used the Salt stick. have 3 freshwater rods and love 'em, never seen used any of their saltwater gear.
Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Bass rods were great,not sure about 7' salt stick..*

I can,however,vouch for thier old two piece drum rod.. It was called the "Big Stick",don't remember # and such.It had a graphite butt section and a fiberglass tip section.. If cut and built properly it would throw 10 and bait. Back in the 80's before full graphite drum rods, it was the ticket!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I own a 10foot Salt Stick it is a great bomber rod. I mainly use it for throwing plugs 5/8 - 3 oz. They are made in China. But it is pretty good for the money. Now the real question is how are you going to fish that rod from a boat and the pier?


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Am interested in the 7' 20-40# range.
Have 3 freshwater rods and like Fenwick better than St Croix and G Loomis, just hard to find saltwater sticks and longrods.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Hey Flistell*

You may consider having your rods custom made. I bet there are a number of good rod builders in your area. I just had three 7' one piece conventionals made, all with fast action tips: one 20#-30# light med, one 30#-40# med , and one 40#-50# med heavy. The light med I use for jigging, the med for bottom (wreck) fishing, and the med heavy for long line (way back off the launchers) trolling. I paid less the $100.00 for each rod and as long as I can have my guy build them I'll never buy another off the shelf. So inquire about local builders. You'll be surprised. Good luck.

Catman.
One Foot In The Boat & One Foot On The Pier


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*flistell*

take a look on EBAY...i have been getting some good deals lately  ...alot of my outfits where 20-30yrs old  ...in good shape and worked ok, but they were getting worn out  ..the new ones seem to work. ...one thing....WATCH OUT FOR SHIPPING COST....can turn a great deal into a bad deal


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.

Years ago took 9' Fenwick light fly rod blank and made my own spinning rod. Great for crappies, small mouth and the occasional large mouth. 2# test and 1/16 oz jigs turned these little fish into raging monsters! Ugliest damn rod I ever saw but sure worked and certain satisfaction in making it myself.

Agree with the shipping--biggest rip-off in Internet shopping. Get $4.95 charge and $1.28 postage on the box. Really ticks me off, but really little choice.

Will definitely talk to the locals about getting a rod built. Thanks.


----------

